# Well, it's a sad day.



## JamesD (Mar 27, 2007)

Tomorrow, I'm selling off my enlarger and most of my darkroom goodies.

No, I'm not going digital (HA! That'll be the day...). It's not the end, merely an intermission.  I'm moving, you see, from Alabama back to Alaska, and I'm going to be traveling by car, so taking along a 4-foot enlarger column simply isn't practical--especially since I fully intend to begin working with MF and LF once I get settled in, and my trusty Omega A-6 is 35mm-only.

On the plus side, I'm taking 53+ days of vacation along the way, so I'll have plenty of time to devote to some pinhole and paper-negative photography. After all, contact prints don't require an enlarger, just an even light source.

I already have plans for my new "Dark Box."  Charlie gave me the idea with his solar-powered contact printer.  I'm gonna draw up some plans and take some pictures.  All I need is a couple of boxes, some black cloth, and some rubber bands (I think).  And a lamp.  We shall see... we shall see indeed!

Maybe it's a good thing to try some less-conventional stuff as a developmental exercise?


----------



## terri (Mar 28, 2007)

LF in Alaska.....  I'm already looking forward to seeing the pictures. 

Dang, James....we won't be neighbors anymore.  I forgot this was a temporary thing for you. 

A cross country journey with 53 days off and camera in hand. wow :love: What can I tell you that you don't already know? savor, savor, savor!!!! You should have enough film to keep you busy for a looooong time, once you get back home. I'm totally jealous.


----------



## JamesD (Mar 28, 2007)

Terri,

Right now, I count 5 rolls of Kodachrome 64, three rolls of various Portras, a roll of Velvia, a couple of 400UC, TMax, TriX, and a roll or three of 120 (I forget which one).  I'm pretty sure all of that will keep me busy for a while.  The best part... of all of this, four rolls were free, and the Kodachrome was one dollar each.

And then, I've got maybe 120 sheets of 8X10 paper left, for my paper negatives.  Plus the unopened box of Panalure (I'm hoping that it's still good and doesn't have any markings on the back).

As for being neighbors... you could say that we've taken up residence here on the Forum, in which case, we'll always be neighbors! Plus, we have similar outlooks on photography, so that kinda makes us philosophical neighbors, too. :mrgreen: 

It's probably going to be a while before I start doing much LF work, though.  I can't afford the camera just yet, and my project from way back when has kinda fallen by the wayside (the movers packed up the unassembled pieces of it yesterday LOL).  In fact, the only cameras I still have are my two working 35mm cameras and my Argoflex (which I love!).  I'll have the Mamiya again when I start my journey west from Colorado, which will be nice, since I love the western US.  I might have to detour from the interstate and take the US highways, though.  They're more interesting, if you know what I mean.

It's going to be fun, for sure!


----------



## blackdoglab (Mar 28, 2007)

Have a good trip.  Hay, which Argoflex do you have, the seventy-five or the focusing Argoflex?


----------



## terri (Mar 28, 2007)

> ...we have similar outlooks on photography, so that kinda makes us philosophical neighbors, too. :mrgreen:


awww....well put.  :thumbup:


----------



## JamesD (Mar 28, 2007)

blackdoglab said:


> Have a good trip.  Hay, which Argoflex do you have, the seventy-five or the focusing Argoflex?



Thank ya.

I have the Argoflex E.  The pre-WWII version, I believe, with the uncoated lenses.  Well, not pre-WWII, but I believe that Argus stopped manufacture between 1942 and.. maybe 1945?  I don't recall.  As near as I can figure, my camera was made in 1942, based on the uncoated lenses and the serial number.  I'd like to verify that, but I'll have to find someone who knows when their camera was made and ask the serial number lol.  Unless someone knows more?


----------



## terri (Mar 28, 2007)

JamesD said:


> Thank ya.
> 
> I have the Argoflex E. The pre-WWII version, I believe, with the uncoated lenses. Well, not pre-WWII, but I believe that Argus stopped manufacture between 1942 and.. maybe 1945? I don't recall. As near as I can figure, my camera was made in 1942, based on the uncoated lenses and the serial number. I'd like to verify that, but I'll have to find someone who knows when their camera was made and ask the serial number lol. Unless someone knows more?


Mitica might. You could toss it out to him in the Collector's forum; he can be very resourceful.


----------



## JamesD (Mar 28, 2007)

-sigh-

I just helped my buddy load up his new enlarger and other darkroom goodies.  It's such a sad feeling.

I'm stuck with Wal Mart now.


----------

